# Inhalable Alcohol:  Breathing your beverage.



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 10, 2004)

Sounds like this is something to avoid...one could easily kill oneself with this if it were abused.  You can't vomit out the alcohol if you have too much.

http://slate.msn.com/id/2106393/



Regards,


Steve


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 10, 2004)

I was very intrigued by this article until I reached one point:



> A new bill, however, introduced by state Sen. Patricia McGee and others, would ban the "sale, purchase or use of alcohol vaporizing devices" entirely in New York state; McGee argues that AWOL and similar devices "could potentially give rise to increases in alcohol abuse, underage drinking and drunk driving."



Ya, it sounds like a new fad, much like the oxygen bars, but what does that have to do with underage drinking?  From the article, most of the places in question are normal drinking establishments.  Guess what?  I drank ALOT before I was "legally allowed" in bars, and many others did too.  

And drunk driving?  Sure these may lead to a quicker and more powerful level of intox, but I don't really see it increasing the numbers.  The people who are careful will still be careful, and the people you have to peel off the street will still be there keeping the EMT's in jobs.  

Have there been studies to back any of these "potential" problems (Other than the one about lab rats being forced into breathing atomized alcohol), or is this just more political posturing on a subject that our soon-to-be-draconian government doesn't see as "fit"?   :idunno:

At any rate, I'd give it a shot if it came around.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> Simler touts his invention, which looks like a slightly futuristic asthma inhaler hooked to an oxygen generator, as a low-cal, low-carb way to enjoy liquor, with no hangover.


Oh no... I feel a rant coming on... wait a minute....

Come on!  If drinking alchoholic beverages is too high-calorie or high-carb, then just stop drinking.  Maybe I am lacking some sympathy for the Atkins diet-bound person.  

Putting something into your lungs is very different than putting it into your digestive tract, which is a lot tougher.  I wouldn't feel like being the first person to see what inhaled alcohol felt like.


----------



## psi_radar (Sep 10, 2004)

It sounds to me like ether. Ether and alcohol are very similar in composition. 

"There's nothing more depraved than a man in the depths of an ether binge."--
Hunter S. Thompson, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 10, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Sounds like this is something to avoid...one could easily kill oneself with this if it were abused.  You can't vomit out the alcohol if you have too much.
> 
> http://slate.msn.com/id/2106393/
> 
> ...



Wow...it never ceases to amaze me the extent that people will go to damage their bodies.

I like a stiff drink. I like a good cigar. But these are things that I enjoy...rather for the activity in and of itself. I do not drink or smoke to "get a buzz," get drunk, or feed an addiction.

Although I don't think government has the right to tell anyone what they can or can't do or put in their bodies, I would hope that this sort of thing doesn't catch on. It sounds very destructive.

PAUL


----------



## MikeMartial (Sep 10, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Come on! If drinking alchoholic beverages is too high-calorie or high-carb, then just stop drinking. Maybe I am lacking some sympathy for the Atkins diet-bound person.
> 
> Putting something into your lungs is very different than putting it into your digestive tract, which is a lot tougher. I wouldn't feel like being the first person to see what inhaled alcohol felt like.


With everyone being so damn calorie-conscious, I'm not surprised this has popped up.  People fail to realized that alcohol still has to be metabolized by your liver, and that the by-products and diuretic action is still going to happen.

*Interesting side note*:  I worked with another paramedic that used to be an ER physician in eastern Europe at one time (long story), and he stated that they used to use nebulized vodka in the treatment of pulmonary edema.


----------



## bignick (Sep 10, 2004)

"Man, I like getting really drunk...but you know what always slows me down? Having to stop drinking to breathe...thankfully, this horrible setback can be avoided...now I can drink and than breath alcohol when I have to come up for air...what a great day for humanity this has become!" 
Whew....well, I'm done tee-totaling for the day


----------

